# Need Graphic Designers



## jaspermc (May 26, 2013)

Hello, I need help designing some clothes for my company, actually two companies, one is called Executive Supply Co. and the other isn't named yet. I feel like Executive has potential and I've already made a general brand logo with the name but nothing else. The next company is nameless but I have inspiration from MSFTS clothing, I love the logo and I want something like that but better. This company is mostly for me personally and if anyone wants the clothes they can go for it but I don't want to bring them in to a store like Tilly's (unlike Executive). he brand is kind of skaterish with some drop crotch pants and some tee's. Thank you for your help/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Would this be something your after...


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Well tell me more of what your after for a fee I can design to suite your needs/desires giving you the edge to succeed..


----------



## jaspermc (May 26, 2013)

Hi thank you for replying. I made that name up in one day and I fell out of love with it in that same day. The names I have are either Fame or Monster. They're for street\skater clothes and I just want the name but can't figure out a good font.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

jaspermc said:


> Hi thank you for replying. I made that name up in one day and I fell out of love with it in that same day. The names I have are either Fame or Monster. They're for street\skater clothes and I just want the name but can't figure out a good font.


Hey Jasper,

If you're still in the hunt for an artist I'm interested. If you'd like, have a look at my portfolio and see if I fit your needs.

Shirt Designs by Sullyman on deviantART

If you like what you see and what to open a discussion in private, shoot me a PM or email (located in my signature). 

Best Regards,
-Sully


----------



## Blackroot (Apr 21, 2010)

sullyman said:


> Hey Jasper,
> 
> If you're still in the hunt for an artist I'm interested. If you'd like, have a look at my portfolio and see if I fit your needs.
> 
> ...


Great portfolio Sully


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Well thanks for the kinds words Todd. I do bust my hump everyday trying to get better and don't always feel that way. But kind words from folks such as yourself, keep me workin' hard! Thank you 


John Sullivan - Freelance Artist


----------



## berwyn2006 (May 17, 2012)

Check us out and see if we can meet your needs We believe in full expression of individuals and thats what our company stands for expressionHome - Words 2 Live By T-Shirts


----------

